# Unspent convictions



## FiftyShadesMCFC (May 7, 2019)

Hi guys just a quick query really as looking into moving to Portugal or somewhere in the eu next year. I have unspent convictions which will not be spent until 2021 would this stop me from getting a residence permit?


----------



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

Just a guess: It depends on the nature of the convictions.


----------



## FiftyShadesMCFC (May 7, 2019)

dancebert said:


> Just a guess: It depends on the nature of the convictions.


thanks but got info from another forum and police itself. There are no criminal checks when registering for residence for 5 years


----------

